# RegistryLGD Registry



## MonsterMalak (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello Group,

  I just wanted to announce the opening of a new LGD Registry.

It if for working LGDs, and will accept any breeds.  LGDs that have lost their ability to be registered, or breeds that have not been picked up by the larger registries are welcome.

www.internationalguardiandogassociation.com

Some proof of breed may be required.

Lifetime Membership is $10
Registration is $10

Registration may help the breeding programs of some of these breeds or bloodlines.

Thanks


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, thanks for sharing this link.

Do you know the founders of this registry?  I've browsed the website, and think it's a wonderful idea, but would like to know a little more about the founders.

Do you have any more info on them?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Mar 23, 2012)

Founder is Brenda Redwine in Corsicana TX.

Has been a LGD breeder for many years.  Has imported in many LGDs from other countries, to include some Massive Pyrenees.

She is just an advocate to keeping the LGDs as working dogs, and trying to keep the bloodlines healthy.  

She is not a fan of the tightly bred show lines that have lost their original function.


Nice Lady, a little particular, but in a good way.  For the dogs,,,,haha.

Charging only $10 tells me she is not in this for the money, as her expenses must cost most all of that.

Just what I know.

Brian


----------

